# Reading > Forum Book Club >  September Book 1984

## Miranda

How is it that people vote with such enthusiasm each month and then don't bother to post anything about the winning book they elected to be read? I didn't want to read 1984 again, but I started it anyway, even though I didn't even vote in this months poll. 

Well here goes..I've only read to page 22 and maybe this will be my one and only post, but at least it will be one post about 1984. 

George Orwell grabs your attention straight away as he begins ' It was a bright cold day in April, and the clock were striking thirteen.' Thirteen is such a peculiar way of describing the time, even today when we use the 24 hour clock more freqently than he would have done at the time of writing in the late 1940's. The first page is full of adjectives which are so descriptive you immediately are transported to the sights and sounds and smells of the place Winston Smith..introduced by name in the second sentence, is. The fact that he wears the uniform of the Party, alerts you to the fact that he owes alliance to something bigger than he is. The helicopter confirms that ordinary people are constantly under surveillance from without and the telescreen tells the reader they are under observation from within also, the thought police being the ultimate clue to the invasive nature of the ruling regime. In just a few short pages, Orwell depicts not only the oppression, but the fear of contravening the 'rules' and being discovered, to the point that beginning to write a diary takes enormous courage. 

I found the most frightening thing so far, is the 'play' of Mrs Parson's little kids which is laced with menace and far from innocent. Clearly they are being indoctrinated and will grow to be mercinary, and merciless servants of Big Brother. And maybe I will read and write some more..and maybe I won't...

Miranda

----------


## subterranean

I really want to post Miranda, but been very busy with work  :Frown:  and I really want to read it again before posting since perhaps i'd get new understanding about the story.

Thanks for sharing your opinion about the book Miranda.

----------


## caspian

In July when "1984" was gained 5 votes I got interested to read it. I couldn't take part in voting for September, but I would certainly vote for "1984". 
I've read just one chapter and though it was over with knocking at the door while I'm not so interested to get know who is at the door. Reading "1984" I got feelings like I had when I was reading "Master and Margarita". I hope I'll find it more different, not so boring as Bulgakov's work. I have a hope...

----------


## Miranda

Sorry Sub, I was being too harsh. I realise now that most people on this forum have college work to do and the proposal and voting took place in the summer hols. I have read 1984 before and like Caspian (Ravana) I found it hard going. I think it's because everything seems to happen kind of internally - the book is mostly about how Winston views thing - his thoughts. Much of it is through his eyes and emotions and nothing outwardly seems to happen. But this is how I remember it - I am still not much further on, just beginning chapter six as I'm reading another book at the same time. I am still finding the most scary part of it are Mrs Parson's children.

But I must say I am finding the book a lot more interesting than I did the first time. I think I read it the first time with a view to finding out what it was all about and who this 'Big Brother' was that people are always referring too. But reading it the second time, I am appreciating the finer details and the way Orwell has written it. 

I'm wondering now if I am right to write about it anyway because isn't there a rule about not writing about the chapters until sure that other people have read them so's not to spoil their enjoyment or suspense? Maybe I should just shut up and go away... BUT ITS BEEN A BIT QUIET ROUND HERE LATELY AIN'T IT!!!! Koa, Emily, Big Bad Mamma, wherefore art thou?

----------


## Taliesin

> How is it that people vote with such enthusiasm each month and then don't bother to post anything about the winning book they elected to be read? I didn't want to read 1984 again, but I started it anyway, even though I didn't even vote in this months poll.



Hmm, I think that the reason why people haven't been discussing the book is quite obvious- we have a special sub-forum dedicated to Orwell. And Orwell's most famous and most discussed book is 1984. People have discussed about it over many aspects and don't have much left to say here.  :Bawling:  

But I am going to read the book again and then discuss something.  :Wave:

----------


## Miranda

1984 is now gathering dust somewhere in my house.... but I will find it and get reading again. But really, don't you think it was a bit of a waste of this forum if its discussed all the time on the other thread..that I have never read because I am not such a great fan of Orwell anyway? Still there's always next month..or maybe the month after that. I live in hope of one day studying a book I really want to read and discuss on this forum.

Miranda

----------


## kuro_muckraker

Well, i have to say 1984 is a bit more boring than orwell's animal farm. this anti-utopian novel, in my opinion, is in no way to stand for socialism; on the contrary, it reflects disillusionment of the ex-zealot of communism. and the most horrible notion i bore in mind when reading this novel is that, as a reader from china, i found most of its references in the book were not imaginary to me at all. they are not dreamy utopia, bad or not. rather, they are my nation's authentic past and to some extent, ongoing daymaire.

----------


## Taliesin

As i promised, I have started to read the book again. And several thoughts have sprung to my mind.

The first thing I saw, was how all the pleasure was pulled out of life. Look- the gin that tasted like nitrogen acid, the bad cigarettes, the bad food, but basically the removal of sexuality and orgasm, so all the pleasure comes from the metaphorical hand of BB and the inner party, which is usually violent and xenophobic (the hanging et cetera)


The second interesting thing is the way the Inner party bred a brainless human mass; they rooted out not just the big rebels but also those who were just a bit too intelligent or who, deep down were not sure about BB- I think that the reason why Goldstein&Co'-s principles and speeches were shown so much to the people was not to hammer them down - but the reason was that the people who were just a little off the line; who had a little treacherous voice in them - that they would maybe stop and actually think a bit over them so that they would, in time be so off the line that it would be clearly recognisable and only the orthodox purists would survive who have no doubts of BB.

----------


## kaouthar

Hello everybody! This is the first time I visit this forum and I already like it. I am reading 1984 by Orwell and I am already found of the book although I did not finish it yet. Actually I read two parts out of three. What I liked most is the originality of the plot because I have never read a book similar to this one before. I mean a book about the future, a dystopia that is. It is really a so exciting book to read. I experienced so many different feelings while reading it. The strongest were feelings of fear and terror. As a matter of fact the book swarms with instances which made me pity people who would live in such a society, big brothers society. The characters live in a daily and continuous terror from being detected, by the party, doing one of the innumerable banned things like prostitution, falling in love, having any information about the past and most of all mingling with the proletariat. I also witnessed a feeling of disgust which accompanied me until the end of the second part. Indeed, in Orwells subtle description of the inner party members (to whom Winston belongs) life I was taken by the misery in which they live. They dwell in extremely filthy places and eat tasteless food that the sour metallic smell caught me whenever Winston ate. But what had mostly affected me is the Julia Winston relationship. There is so much softness in their love relationship and Orwell skilfully depicted the two characters terror and anxiety when they secretly met in the wood or in the crowd. I did not begin the third part yet but I hear that they are going to be caught. The mere thinking of it makes me feel bad.

----------

